# Need 1/25 Chevrolet 502 cid 502 hp big block v8



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Guys.

I'm not a car modeler (mostly Sci-fi), but I find myself in need of finding a couple of 1/24 or 1/25 scale chevrolet 502 cid 502 hp big block v8's.

Can anyone tell me in what car models I would find these engines?

Thank you.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

No one knows of a car kit with these engines in it?


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know about the model kits, but a company called Ross Gibson sells
aftermarket resin engine kits. At this link, there is a listing- unfortunately
they are out of stock.

http://www.redfroghobbies.com/products.php?s=20&np=3&cat=62&scat=406

(The 502 is 5th from bottom of the page).

Have you checked with some of the other forums that specialize in car models?

-David


----------

